# 2 ww



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am on day 2 of my 2WW and not sure what I can and can't do the hospital just said carry on as normal but I am scared too, obvsiouly I don't feel any different but don't want to really get the hoover out and walk the dog for hours, what do people normally do just sit about a bit ?? I feel like every movement I make they might drop out of me !!!! 

cecila xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Cecila
In my 2ww i took it easy for the first couple of days then just pottered about. I was told no hoovering though. Im sure walking the dog will be fine as long as it doesnt pull you. And i wouldnt walk miles either. And no heavy lifting or cleaning windows.

Just avoid aything that causes you to strech hun

Good luck


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 

I did very little for the first 3 days and then just pottered around the house, nothing too strenuous for the remainder of the time.

Just had a look in my Zita West book and she recommends that the following must avoided:
Caffeine, tobacco, alcohol, drugs
Heavy lifting
Strenuous exercise, including housework 
Bouncing activities such as horse riding and aerobics
Sun bathing, saunas, hot tubs, jacuzzi's hot baths
Swimming
Sex

Hope this helps

xxxxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Cecila,

I say just don't do anything you'll regret later!

Eat carefully, take lots of rest, and just be sensible, no heavy lifting, aerobics, swimming or hot baths!

Theres no way they can fall out of you but i know how you feel!

Good luck

Emma


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Most women do not even know they are PG during 2WW and they live their lives normally. I decided to do the same even if I had IVF. So far, so good.
Smila x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Cecila

Good luck with your tww hun   

Don't worry about them 'dropping out' hun.  They are perfectly fine where they are.  Your uterus is all nice and snuggly for them.  Best way I've heard it described is similar to a 'jam sandwich'    Basically your embies are nicesly nestled between two slices of sticky bread and jam and no way will they fall out  

The rest of the girls have covered things to maybe avoid  

Take care 

xxx


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

thanks for the great advice !! and am following it putting my feet up loads and doing the odd little walk for some fresh air.

Debs i love the jam sandwich explanation and I keep thinking of them in there like that now !! 

merry christmas to you all

love cecila xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

